# World Percussion Creator



## InSessionAudio (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello everyone. *World Percussion Creator* is now available.

The intro price (through Sunday, April 25) is $109.99.
Basic details: 36 drums, 36 small percussion instruments and a wide variety of aux sounds (sound designed content, cymbals, etc...)
Lots of MIDI files
Engine has many presets, but groups of ensembles and soloists can be generated from scratch or modified to your liking.

Thanks in advance for looking and listening!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats on new release !! OTOH __ cannibalizes Drumatic Creator decision. Must be some way to synergize purchase of both ?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice!!


----------



## Akcel (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm not saying thank you... I'm going to eat pasta again (and again)...


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

Congrats on the new release. Sounds stunning!


----------



## makimakimusic (Mar 25, 2021)

Just grab it ! I'm so excited !


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 25, 2021)

So that's the price for the Core package. The Core + Expansion package is US$129.97, right?


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 25, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> So that's the price for the Core package. The Core + Expansion package is US$129.97, right?


Yes, Tatiana, I think this is totally right.
As a user of Taiko Creator and Drumatic Creator I can say that the 20 Dollars more are well spent!

_Besides: cool music you have on Soundcloud._


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 25, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> So that's the price for the Core package. The Core + Expansion package is US$129.97, right?


That's right!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 25, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> That's right!


The library demo is very nice! Is there a nice _additional_ source of world rhythms midi tracks that can be used with WPC?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 25, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> The library demo is very nice! Is there a nice _additional_ source of world rhythms midi tracks that can be used with WPC?


Thanks!

The demo showcases 4 MIDI suites from the Core package - which has 20 MIDI suites, total.

With the Expansions there are 60 MIDI suites.

To clarify our terminology, a "MIDI suite" is kind of like a percussive song broken into an intro, four main parts, four fills and an ending (and then broken down further into MIDI file options of "Full", "Low" and "High" instrument/mix parts). 

There are also "Complete Suite" MIDI files that have all the parts of a suite linked together for one long "song" (this makes it easier to listen to everything back-to-back and allows you to do less drag-and-dropping).

We demo this one time in the video at the 1:30 mark. 

World Percussion Creator doesn't have a specific MIDI file section of (for example) "African" or "Latin" rhythms.

I hope that helps!


----------



## AMBi (Mar 25, 2021)

Couldn’t be happier this released. I’ve been searching for dedicated world percussion library for a while and this is looking perfect 😊


----------



## simmo75 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi, I'm really interested in this library.

The sounds on the trailer are all played very heavy handed, can you play quietly too, are the samples covering the dynamic range of each instrument?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 25, 2021)

simmo75 said:


> Hi, I'm really interested in this library.
> 
> The sounds on the trailer are all played very heavy handed, can you play quietly too, are the samples covering the dynamic range of each instrument?


Everything was recorded with these (and really large hands):


----------



## simmo75 (Mar 25, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> Everything was recorded with these (and really large hands):


Haha, thanks! 
so that’s a no then...


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 25, 2021)

OK - I'm sorry @simmo75 - I couldn't resist. 

To answer: Yes: things can be played softly and across a broad velocity range.
Here's a photo from the session exemplifying how the range of an instrument was captured (I can't recall which drum this was, but we would play soft to very hard).

Also: the demos often have many instruments grouped together / playing simultaneously - so that might be a factor you're referring to as well.


----------



## simmo75 (Mar 25, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> OK - I'm sorry @simmo75 - I couldn't resist.
> 
> To answer: Yes: things can be played softly and across a broad velocity range.
> Here's a photo from the session exemplifying how the range of an instrument was captured (I can't recall which drum this was, but we would play soft to very hard).
> ...


It was funny, glad you couldn’t resist and I appreciate your reply, you just sold another license


----------



## Marsen (Mar 27, 2021)

Congrats on this release.
Does the unity knob also affect the midi file, you drag & drop into the DAW?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 27, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Congrats on this release.
> Does the unity knob also affect the midi file, you drag & drop into the DAW?


Thanks!
The Unity knob does not change MIDI files, but it doesn't need to.
A single MIDI note can trigger an ensemble of drums. When the ensemble is triggered by a MIDI note, the Unity control affects how tight or loose the drums play together.

Maybe another way to thing about it: the Unity control comes _after_ MIDI input (or the MIDI play back from one of World Percussion Creator's MIDI files - or a user's MIDI file playing in their DAW).


----------



## Marsen (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you.
Yes understood and makes sense.
I asked in terms, I would add some 3. party VI with the midi.
But I still can do some editing then.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 30, 2021)

After Shimmer Shake Strike, I thought this might be a perfect addition...
and ended up with Four for Three bundle, oh my.

Very well recorded and programmed.
Every section sits in the mix in a second. Even the convolution ir's are very well chosen. Normally the first thing I do is turning them off. Not here!
Heavy on cpu but well, it's worth it.
Great job!

Next two months are rolled oats with carrots..., and a Tequila (there must be dessert).


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you very much for your purchase and comments. I'm so glad it's made a good first impression to you. 



Marsen said:


> Next two months are rolled oats with carrots..., and a Tequila (there must be dessert).


Ha! Better to drink dessert than dinner, I suppose! Cheers! :emoji_cocktail:


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 31, 2021)

whats everyone using to deal with the RARs? I use both Keka and The Unarchiver and neither of them seem to be able to extract them correctly. 

Also, the link in the delivery email to "get info on RARs" takes you to an invalid page.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 31, 2021)

Also, how big is the library supposed to be? I think I may have extracted it all but I don't know if I got it right because there's no library size on the website that I can see.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 31, 2021)

Can someone confirm the sample folder size should be 2.96gb?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 31, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Can someone confirm the sample folder size should be 2.96gb?


Hey there! Thank you for the purchase. Sorry for any bumps in the road. Yes: that's the correct library size. 

And thanks for letting me know about the link in the email.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 31, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hey there! Thank you for the purchase. Sorry for any bumps in the road. Yes: that's the correct library size.
> 
> And thanks for letting me know about the link in the email.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 31, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> whats everyone using to deal with the RARs? I use both Keka and The Unarchiver and neither of them seem to be able to extract them correctly.
> 
> Also, the link in the delivery email to "get info on RARs" takes you to an invalid page.


Opening only Rar1 with The Unarchiver, worked for me.


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 31, 2021)

Another great library from In Session Audio. I've only scratched the surface but I love the preset groupings. If you have Taiko Creator, you'll have no problem navigating this. Even if you don't, it's fairly simple to get around on. Really sounds great and the intro price with expansions is a bargain!! Great job ISA.


----------



## Akcel (Apr 3, 2021)

When does the promotion end please?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 3, 2021)

Akcel said:


> When does the promotion end please?


It's in the first post "through Sunday, April 25"


----------



## Akcel (Apr 4, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It's in the first post "through Sunday, April 25"


Oh sorry, I didn't see that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 4, 2021)

Would be good to see more than the demo video. Any detailed review or else available?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Apr 5, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Would be good to see more than the demo video. Any detailed review or else available?


Hello! There are a few extra videos here:





Extra Video - In Session Audio


Extra VideoSOUND DESIGNED GLUE FOR MORE EXPRESSION World Percussion Creator features ethnic, hand played and regional drums to help conjure the sound of distant lands, age-old civilizations, exotic wildlife and human adventure.ONE MIDI FILE THROUGH 4 KITS LARGE ENSEMBLES PLAYING A BIT SOFTER...



insessionaudio.com


----------



## chillbot (Jan 6, 2022)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hello!


@InSessionAudio it's been quite a while from my go-to developer... where's my new libraries? What are we working on?


----------

